

Map illustrates 'Russian GPS' failure - chris_alexander
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-26957569

======
bobdvb
I saw a presentation about "opportunistic radio SLAM" which uses naturally
occurring radio signals: TV transmitters, mobile phone masts and even analogue
music radio to passively provide relative location data. The demonstration was
amazing, some cleaver processing and you can figure out pretty much where you
are (even inside a building). If ships had DPSLAM then they would have better
location data:
[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rmf25/papers/Opportunistic%20radio%...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rmf25/papers/Opportunistic%20radio%20SLAM%20for%20Indoor%20Navigation%20using%20Smartphone%20Sensors.pdf)

